# Crown Mason Jar pre-1928 - 3 dots on base meaning?



## Raypadua (Sep 13, 2018)

Hi there,

I just picked up a Crown Mason Jar pre- 1928 (before they started embossing "Made in Canada" on the jars).  I have several of Crown jars in my collection but have never seen a base embossed with only 3 dots in a triangle formation.  Most have a Dominion Glass (Diamond D) makers mark on them.

Does anyone know what these dots mean and possibly a more accurate date for this jar other than pre-1928?

Also, which forum are we supposed to talk about fruit/mason jars?




Thanks for your help,
Ray


----------

